# New Laser-cut sides for AMS coaches



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

For all of you into 1:20.3.  Notice the announcement on 120pointme.blogspot.com regarding the laser-cut replacement sides for the new AMS/Accucraft plastic J&S cars. They are from Rio Grande Models UK. They look very nice. Also available for the 292 coach are sides and end replacements and clerestory detail.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Laser cut sides......are these wood or plastic?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

They just say they replace the plastic sides. Not clear if wood or plastic./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a web site for Rio Grande Models UK?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The photos show wood sides. Quite neat, and a welcome development. I hope they're priced reasonably, as it would allow for considerable variation on what I'm sure will become a ubiquitous sight on 1:20 railroads. It could also form the basis of some interesting scratchbuilding possibilities. Hmmm..... 

Later, 

K


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be importing and selling the Rio Grande UK models in the United States. The sides are laser Wood cut. In addition, ther will be some add on kits for AMS flats, such as a boom car for the ditcher, and some other more uncommon MOW stuff, such as a trash gondola. The Gunnison plow and 01045 will also be in the line. Samples of many or most of these will be available for inspection at The Arizona convention with firm pricing( the dollar has been strange against the Euro and pound recently). Orders can be paced at any time. 
Jonathan/ Electric Modelworks.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi 

The replacement sides are going to be available in both single pane flat topped windows and also the 'flat arc top' window stylae as well. This is what most of the coaches were built with. 

I think that there may be other variations, such as all windows with the window behind the stove added whereas the photos at the blog (web link http://120pointme.blogspot.com ) have some photos shown.


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi 


Thanks for all the interest in our replacement sides for the AMS Coaches Here are a couple of pictures, of the prototype models. They are designed to be direct replacements for the AMS sides, and screw in position just like the originals.

There are 2 designs to start with D&RGW 300 with single pane windows, and D&RGW 292 with round corner windows. 


D&RGW 300


D&RGW 292

Jonathan at Electric Modelworks should have these available in the near future, 


More if formation can be found at our blog, see below.


If you have any requests for specific cars please let me know.


 


David 


 


Rio Grande models UK





riograndemodelsuk.blogspot.com/


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

For comparison -- I'm loving this idea....maybe a baggage car?  or a MOW version?  or a bay window?  

RG UK #292









AMS









RG UK #300


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

David, 

Great looking sides! You may want to consider doing a 13-window version of these sides. You'd endear yourself to numerous eastern narrow gauge fans. Would save me some trouble, that's for certain.  

Later, 

K


----------



## davidmarkeaton (Jan 6, 2008)

Kevin,

EBT sides. 
That sound interesting.

David


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's great that Accucraft made these cars so others can provide kits like these. I'm not sure they did that on purpose, but it does have benefits for everyone. And I like the fact that Rio Grande UK took the lead. Accucraft has announced a combine for next year, so I'd probably wait for theirs, mainly because it would be cheaper without buying the car and the kit. But I would buy kits for cars they don't have or not announced like an RPO and Baggage car for D&RGW!!!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All, 

I have had a reply from the maker of the sides. He is trying to get two sides on a sheet - that way they will be cheaper, so at the moment no price can be worked out. As soon as I have a price I will post it.


----------

